# [dhcp] resolution en 1.0.0.0 (résolu)

## Co2

Je suis nouveau chez gentoo et apres avoir résolu mon problème avec les applications qui mettaient 10 minutes a se lancé voila que les applications nécessitan le net comme gaim ou xchat résolu l'adresse du server en 1.0.0.0

Ce problème m'ettai arrivé pendant l'install pour les emerge mais j'avai réctifié mon resolv.conf en y ajoutan search suivi du nom de mon routeur

Donc pour les emerge c'est good mais pas pour xchat ou gaim ...

Je peux me connecté au server irc si je ping l'adresse du server avan de lancé une connexion avec xchat

Merci de bien vouloir m'aiderLast edited by Co2 on Sun Jan 22, 2006 8:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Saigneur

Hello.

Peux tu nous parler de ton installation (modem, routeur, DHCP etc ?)

Poster tes fichiers /etc/resolv.conf, /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/hosts ?

----------

## Co2

oui oui et merci de m'aider 

Mon resolv.conf : 

```

search mygateway

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

Mon /etc/hosts : 

```

127.0.0.1       localhost.mygateway gentoo localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

Et le /etc/conf.d/net :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

```

----------

## Co2

heuu je vien de voir quelque chose

mon /etc/conf.d/domainname

```

#DNSDOMAIN="mygateway"

```

je l'ai rempli mais elle est résté commenté :s, ça peut venir de la ?

----------

## Co2

quand a mon modem/routeur ba il est en server dhcp en ethernet avec un switch mais sur mon autre pc, un win je n'ai pas eu ce probleme, ça a fonctionné aussito

----------

## Saigneur

bon, je suis pas un spécialiste du tout, donc je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais derrière "search" on met un domaine, et non pas un nom d'hôte (celui de ton routeur, si j'ai bien compris). Ou alors mygateway c'est ton nom de domaine entré /etc/conf.d/domainname ?

Cela dit, je voisp as vraiment à quoi sert ce "search mygateway" dans /etc/resolv.conf

Edit : ce serait pas mal que je clique sur "envoyer" plutôt que "Prévisualisation"  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Co2

Ba c'est enfaite un ami qui ma dit de donné le nom de mon routeur pour les dns justement et j'ai regarder la config de mon routeur et je n'ai vu que ce nom, mais avant il n'y etait pas et je ne pouvais meme pas emerge, une fois ajouter search mygateaway ça a marché de suite, je ne suis pas expert non plus mais je croi que ça c'est bon, je verrai ce qu'on me dit par la suite

----------

## Talosectos

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : ce serait pas mal que je clique sur "envoyer" plutôt que "Prévisualisation" 

 

Ou plutôt l'inverse  :Wink: 

 *Co2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heuu je vien de voir quelque chose
> 
> mon /etc/conf.d/domainname
> ...

 

----------

## Co2

j'ai décommenter la ligne mais le probleme est toujours la, je me demande aussi si c'est pas parceque j'ai donné le meme nom arf je sai pas quoi faire  :Sad: 

----------

## Saigneur

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

>  *Saigneur wrote:*   
> 
> Edit : ce serait pas mal que je clique sur "envoyer" plutôt que "Prévisualisation"  
> 
> Ou plutôt l'inverse 

 

Non, j'ai cliqué previsalisation, et j'ai changé de fenêtre... mon post est resté 20 mins comme ça jusqu'à ceque je revienne  :Smile: 

Co2 : essaie de mettre dans resolv.conf les @IP des DNS de ton FAI directement. C'est pas la méthode, mais bon... ça devrait fonctionner.

----------

## Co2

j'ai deja essayé et rien  :Sad: 

----------

## blasserre

[quote="Co2"]essaye ça :

Ton resolv.conf : 

```

search Co2.local

nameserver 192.168.0.1

nameserver IP.DNS1.TON.FAI

nameserver IP.DNS2.TON.FAI

```

Ton /etc/hosts : 

```

127.0.0.1       localhost gentoo.Co2.local

192.168.0.1   mygateway mygateway.Co2.local

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

et dans ton "jesaispuquoi"

```
DNSDOMAINNAME="Co2.local"
```

----------

## Co2

ba les dns sont donné par le routeur c'est jamais les meme je di pas que l' on peut, pas c'est comme ça que je faisai sous debian quand je n'avai pas de routeur mais voila j'aimerai qu'il les trouve grace au routeur

----------

## Co2

j'ai essayé mais mes applications comme emacs ou rox mettent 10 minutes a se lancer j'ai donc enlever le . apres gentoo dans 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost gentoo.Co2.local
```

Ce qui a réglé le probleme pour la lenteur mais pas pour le probleme des nom de domaine en 1.0.0.0  :Sad: 

----------

## Saigneur

Tu es chez quel FAI ?

('me demande si ce seraient pas les DNS du FAI qui seraient au tas, quand même)

----------

## Co2

je suis chez wanadoo et sur mon pc windows sa marche parfaitement

----------

## blasserre

 *Co2 wrote:*   

> ba les dns sont donné par le routeur c'est jamais les meme je di pas que l' on peut, pas c'est comme ça que je faisai sous debian quand je n'avai pas de routeur mais voila j'aimerai qu'il les trouve grace au routeur

 

ouais mais plus haut tu nous dis :

 *net wrote:*   

> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis" 

 

essaye de virer le nodns qui doit dire a dhcp de ne pas écraser les DNS saisis dans resolv.conf

sinon pour le coup du 

```
127.0.0.1       localhost gentoo.Co2.local
```

au temps pour moi.... je pensais à ça :

```
127.0.0.1       localhost 

192.168.0.X    gentoo gentoo.Co2.local
```

mais ça me parait difficile à appliquer chez toi

donc mets plutot :

```
127.0.0.1       localhost gentoo
```

----------

## Co2

Je vien de téster sa m'enlève search mygateway du coup emerge ne marche plus, pareil 1.0.0.0

----------

## blasserre

 *Co2 wrote:*   

> Je vien de téster sa m'enlève search mygateway du coup emerge ne marche plus, pareil 1.0.0.0

 

c'est pas un mal si tu n'est pas sur un réseau dont le nom de domaine est "mygateway";

si ce n'est pas le cas, la ligne search mygateway n'a pas de sens

elle dit simplement que quand tu appelles une machine sans nom de domaine 

elle va tenter une requête DNS avec mygateway comme nom de domaine 

exemple : ping gentoo est transformé en ping gentoo.mygateway

si tu veux utiliser ton routeur comme passerelle (indispensable) tu dois lancer cette commande

```
# route eth0 add default gateway 192.168.0.1 
```

ou mettre ce paramètre dans ton /etc/conf.d/net

```
gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"
```

si tu veux utiliser ton routeur comme DNS, tu dois mettre ceci dans ton /etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver 192.168.0.1
```

si tu veux que ton routeur mette les DNS de ton FAI dans ton résolv.conf

ne mets pas l'option  nodns

mais vérifie si possible que ton routeur est bien configuré pour envoyer les DNS du FAI lors d'un DHCP

----------

## Co2

Normalement le gateway ce fait tout seul, ensuite mon routeur distribu bien les dns, sur mon win j'ai de cocher obtenir une adresse ip auto ainsi que obtenir l'adresse de server DNS auto et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.

Je vien de téster ce que tu m'as dit et plus rien ne marche ni emerge ni xchat juste firefox

----------

## ryo-san

lut

il me semble que blasserre t'a deja dit la reponse : il te manque la route,

sauf que la syntaxe differre un peu ici :

a adapter. 

/etc/conf.d/net :

```

fallback_eth0=( "10.x.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0" )

fallback_route_eth0=( "default via 10.x.x.x" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

/etc/conf.d/domainname :

```

# /etc/conf.d/domainname

# When setting up resolv.conf, what should take precedence?

#  0 = let dhcp/whatever override DNSDOMAIN

#  1 = override dhcp/whatever with DNSDOMAIN

OVERRIDE=1

```

Last edited by ryo-san on Sat Jan 21, 2006 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Co2

J' ai essayé ça n'a pas marché, meme emerge apres il resou ovh en 1.0.0.0 :s

----------

## ryo-san

lut

donc ton routeur est bien sur 192.168.0.1 ?

que dis ton ifconfig ?

et lui tu l'a emergé ?

```
net-misc/dhcpcd
```

tant que tu y est, colle les runlevels boot et default

----------

## Co2

oui oui j'ai dhcpcd.

mon ifconfig : 

```

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ..........  

          inet adr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6726 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4609 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:8827428 (8.4 Mb)  TX bytes:599049 (585.0 Kb)

          Interruption:16 Adresse de base:0x9000 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## Co2

Vous ne voyez pas d'ou cela peut venir ?

----------

## ryo-san

ben comme ca tout de suite non.

colle donc les runlevels que l'on puisse comparer :

```
rc-status show boot
```

```
rc-status show default
```

et ce 1.0.0.0 il vient d'ou ? ton routeur ?

----------

## Co2

non le 1.0.0.0 sort de nul part, sa signifi qu'il n'arrive pas a résoudre le nom de domaine.

rc-status show boot

```

Runlevel: boot

 clock                                                               [ started ]

 domainname                                                          [ started ]

 net.lo                                                              [ started ]

 bootmisc                                                            [ started ]

 keymaps                                                             [ started ]

 modules                                                             [ started ]

 urandom                                                             [ started ]

 rmnologin                                                           [ started ]

 checkroot                                                           [ started ]

 checkfs                                                             [ started ]

 localmount                                                          [ started ]

 consolefont                                                         [ started ]

 hostname                                                            [ started ]

```

 rc-status show default

```

Runlevel: default

 local                                                               [ started ]

 netmount                                                            [ started ]

 domainname                                                          [ started ]

 net.eth0                                                            [ started ]

 syslog-ng                                                           [ started ]

 vixie-cron                                                          [ started ]

```

----------

## Saigneur

Et si t'essayais en statique ?

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que CERTAINS noms de domaine soient résolus et pas d'autres  :Confused: 

----------

## ryo-san

mer...

rien , fausse piste .

----------

## Co2

Je pense que ça ce passe au niveau de /etc/hosts et de /etc/conf.d/domainname, car j'ai déjà écri sur ce forum : mes applications du moin emacs et rox filer mettaient 10 minutes a ce lancer, on ma alors dit d'ajouter le nom de ma machine à hosts, j'ai regardé sur google et trouvé un petit tuto qui disait pour une machine avec adresse ip dynamique : 127.0.0.1 localhost.homenetwork tux localhost

Evidemment tux est le nom de la machine.

Apres avoir ajouté ceci tout roulai mais je n'avai pas encore tenté d'utiliser xchat ou gaim

Sinon je le redi aucun problème pour emerge.

----------

## Saigneur

Quand tu emerges, quel est le serveur sur lequel tu te connectes ?

----------

## Co2

ça ce connect à : http://mirror.ovh.net/

----------

## Co2

Bon j'ai vu des messages sur differents forum, certaines personnes ont le même problème que moi.

J'ai test un livecd sa ping google ok mais xchat 1.0.0.0 pareil.

Je vai test de mettre des dns fix.

----------

## Co2

Le problème est résolu, je suis passé en DNS fix et depuis ca roule.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## Saigneur

mouais, ça n'explique pas pk la résolution par des serveurs déclarés via DHCP n'abouttit pas  :Confused: 

----------

